# Treiber installation



## mhribernik (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich habe eine Frage. Wie kann ich unter Linux einen Treiber installieren? Ich hab etwas von "in den kernel implementieren" gehört. Stimmt das? Wie geht das?

Ich will nähmlich den Treiber für meinen NETGEAR WG111T WLAN USB-Stick installieren! Außerdem hab ich im anderen PC noch eine eingebaute Intercil WLAN Karte, die er auch nicht annimmt!



Was muss ich tun, um die Treiber zu installieren? Wo bekomme ich sie überhaupt her?


Ich danke euch im Vornhinen für euer Bemühen!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marko Hribernik


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Mai 2006)

Wenn Dein USB-Stick und Deine USB-Karte nicht zufaellig einen der wenigen direkt vom Kernel unterstuetzten Chips haben wirst Du wohl mit NDISWrapper arbeiten muessen.

Such hier im Linux-Forum mal nach "Netgear 111" und auch mal nach "ndiswrapper" da solltest Du ein paar Informationen finden koennen.


----------



## alois (2. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du von Kernel-Kompilierung bis jetzt noch nichts gehört hast stell Dich auf viel Kaffee (oder wahlweise schwarzen Tee) und jede Menge geGoogle ein ;-)


----------

